

Upload DVDs To Flixster? That's Time Warner's 'Very Big Idea,' Exec Says - jmjerlecki
http://www.deadline.com/2011/05/upload-dvds-to-flixster-thats-time-warners-very-big-idea-exec-says/

======
rick888
They better execute this idea quickly. Within a few years, these media formats
will most likely be gone.

